# Import won't finish



## Joe Schmitt (Jun 21, 2017)

I had to reinstall Windows, so I’m now using an updated version of Lightroom CC. Lightroom was working just fine before, but now I’m having trouble importing images. I can select the files to import, and the status bar gets to what looks to be 100%. But then it just hangs there and will not complete the import. The files all get copied from the SD card onto the hard drive during import, but they don’t show up in Lightroom.

Also, if I try to cancel the import, it takes several tries to do so. And then the Import button is grayed out. I have to close the program altogether and start it again in order to get a live Import button again… which still will not complete an import.

I’ve tried it with GPU turned on and off in the Lightroom preferences, but no difference either way.


----------



## Joe Schmitt (Jun 22, 2017)

After trying many different things, I finally tried creating a new catalog. It worked just fine, and I was able to import and edit today's photos. But, of course, I want those photos in my regular catalog, not a stand-alone new one. So I deleted the catalog which wouldn't let me import, and I re-copied the saved catalog (from before the Windows re-install) to the computer again. Then I was able to import the photos I just edited into my regular catalog.
Not sure what it didn't like about it, but it appears it was just an issue with the catalog.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update Joe. Sorry for the delay replying.


----------

